# P. Kovachii



## Guarceñosis (Nov 20, 2017)

No the best form. The pouch is quite white. The petals are pale.



Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tenman (Nov 21, 2017)

How the hell are these pics under the size limitations of this site when I have to keep shrinking and reducing the quality of even moderately sized pics??


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2017)

Still lovely. I have no answer for your picture size issue. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Nov 21, 2017)

You need to resize these photos. I'd love to see the flower but am not going to resize or scroll all over to do so.


----------



## troy (Nov 21, 2017)

Scrolling down through 3 screens of petal is exhausting, I need a break


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 21, 2017)

One good point for viewing on mobile device/Tapatalk, size always adjusted to fit screen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2017)

Not bad. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 24, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> One good point for viewing on mobile device/Tapatalk, size always adjusted to fit screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, no problem viewing on phone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2017)

biggest kovachii in the world


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd love to see this downsized.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2017)

Downsized I think





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

